

Google Plus returns 500 - whizzkid

In case they fix it soon, I also attached a screenshot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plus.google.com&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;f.cl.ly&#x2F;items&#x2F;1l2C1c2N3R0S410V3M1q&#x2F;Image%202014-10-22%20at%209.24.26%20am.png
======
willvarfar
This is like the 4th "Google is down" story submitted in 10 minutes; I deleted
my own submission when I saw this. Can't the first-posted one be the one to
float to the top?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8491748](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8491748)

~~~
whizzkid
I saw one of those posts which had a direct link to plus.google.com,

I guessed that google would fixed it soon, that's way added a screenshot too
instead of directly linking to plus site.

------
forfengeligfaen
And contacts:
[https://www.google.com/contacts/u/0/](https://www.google.com/contacts/u/0/)

------
forfengeligfaen
Groups also appear to be down
[https://groups.google.com/](https://groups.google.com/)

